

VC William Quigly: "why next 10 years will be great for Founders & VCs - jasonmcalacanis
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEXGIAuA-14&feature=player_detailpage#t=363s
What a great guest... great slide show/discussion.
======
arepb
I have heard good things about Quigley (btw, headline of this thread is
misspelled). Off topic: The time-coded show notes below the video here are
pretty awesome. Well done.

